# Just In For Justin



## tx smoker (Jul 1, 2022)

I think I found one of Justin's ( 

 yankee2bbq
 ) high school pics. Got dem tooths going early in life   







Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 1, 2022)

I see the resemblance for sure and the guy looks a little like him, too...


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 1, 2022)

I was fishing with a dentist freind of mine one day along a rock jetty with bait shrimp on a jighead bouncing it off the rocks looking for speckled trout. He caught a giant sheepshead fish...it would have won the CCA STAR tournament if he would have entered it. I guesstimate the fish to have weighed 10-12#. Anyways, he was having trouble getting the hook out and messed up a lot of teeth in the process. He was about to nudge it over the side of the boat with his foot when I said, "Doc, put that fish in the motor well and bring him back to the office! He needs dental work!!!!" LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was pissed that he threw that fish back. Would have won a boat motor and trailer worth $20,000.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 1, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I was fishing with a dentist freind of mine one day along a rock jetty with bait shrimp on a jighead bouncing it off the rocks looking for speckled trout. He caught a giant sheepshead fish...it would have won the CCA STAR tournament if he would have entered it. I guesstimate the fish to have weighed 10-12#. Anyways, he was having trouble getting the hook out and messed up a lot of teeth in the process. He was about to nudge it over the side of the boat with his foot when I said, "Doc, put that fish in the motor well and bring him back to the office! He needs dental work!!!!" LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was pissed that he threw that fish back. Would have won a boat motor and trailer worth $20,000.


Sheepshead are excellent to eat, too...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 1, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I think I found one of Justin's (
> 
> yankee2bbq
> ) high school pics. Got dem tooths going early in life
> ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 1, 2022)

I love it!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 2, 2022)

Ok, I'll ask the question everyone is wanting to ask. Is that Justin on the left or right?

He'd be picking and a grinning 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 2, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok, I'll ask the question everyone is wanting to ask. Is that Justin on the left or right?


Depends on whether you're standing in front of them or behind them   Good question though....

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert and Chris, 
That is actually a picture of my sister. 
And I don’t know who the person on the right is. But, he sure does have a purdy smile


----------



## robrpb (Jul 2, 2022)

Very Funny.

Rob


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 2, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Robert and Chris,
> That is actually a picture of my sister.
> And I don’t know who the person on the right is. But, he sure does have a purdy smile
> View attachment 636247


 Banjos for you ole buddy.

Chris


----------

